# morphing container



## nyfrogs (May 1, 2005)

here is my easy morphing container. it has the plastic knitting board so they can climb up it i have made 3 of these because i have so many tinc tads


----------



## verbal (Sep 8, 2004)

Those look nice... I'm even lazier. I just prop one side of the Sterilite up on some wood or the viv stand.

Ryan


----------



## defaced (May 23, 2005)

That's a pretty good idea. I've never liked proping the containers up because inevitably it'll get knocked off of what is holding it up.


----------



## dragonfrog (Feb 16, 2006)

Hummm.... is it just me, or do some of those little guys look like they have spindly leg? Hope I'm wrong!!


----------



## nyfrogs (May 1, 2005)

dragonfrog said:


> Hummm.... is it just me, or do some of those little guys look like they have spindly leg? Hope I'm wrong!!


they just popped their legs today. the clutch last time looked just like this and they are happy hopping around their tank eating flies


----------



## gary1218 (Dec 31, 2005)

Hey Stan,

So, once they climb out of the water onto the mesh do you then take them out of this container and set up them in another container?


----------



## dragonfrog (Feb 16, 2006)

So glad to hear that.


----------



## xfrogx (Jul 5, 2006)

What do you feed them. Just curious, because if the food sank wouldnt it get caught under the mesh?


----------



## defaced (May 23, 2005)

He probably doesn't feed them while they're morphing. It's pretty common not to.


----------



## nyfrogs (May 1, 2005)

i feed very lightly but after the front legs pop out its only 1 week until they get moved to the froglet tank


----------

